# Limits + my dog's first retrieves



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Had a last minute change of plans on Friday night, so I ended up hunting Saturday by myself. I decided to take my gsp that I have been working with out on his first duck hunt. Within the first five minutes of shooting hours, I was being bombarded with mallards. Ended up taking my 4 mallards in 4 shots in 4 minutes. 3 of the 4 birds were on the water, one was on land. Sent the dog out for each of the three birds on the water and he retrieved each one like he had been doing it for years. I had a grin from ear to ear watching him work perfectly. All the time working with him was totally worth it. After the birds were picked up, got back in the blind and by 8:25 I had my two geese. One was in the water, one was on shore. I decided to send the dog after the one in the water (I haven't done any training with him with geese yet. He's not a huge dog, so I figured he might have trouble with them). He swam right out to the goose, sniffed it, bit it once, looked back at me with a "You're freaking nuts" look on his face, and swam back to shore without the goose!!! All I could do was laugh. I couldn't have asked for a better first hunt for my dog.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good work hunter! I guess good work to you too Mark....


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Great story and that's a great looking dog. Hope you two have many good seasons together.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

It is always a wonderful experience when the dog you have worked with makes it's first retrieve, first point or runs his first rabbit or racoon. Not only is he using a deep seated instinct but is also showing his dedication and love for you the teacher, master and trusted friend.

LMAO regarding his goose refuseal.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

oh come on i seen you shoot 4 mallards in 4 shots maybe 8 shots i would believe that ha ha ha


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, now if I could just get him to sit still all the time. He's wired with energy. As for my shooting, even I get lucky sometimes


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Great looking dog! And congrats on the solo hunt.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Great hunt its funny how your dog acted torwards the goose because I have a GSP and the first goose I sent him out on he did the same exact thing. I sent him out on one during teal season and he went out and picked it up and brought it back just like it was a teal I couldnt believe it.


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice hunt Mark. Good lookin' dog.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks chip


----------

